# How easily did you "potty train"?



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Did you 'poo learn easily to be house trained? Or were there lots of accidents?

Benny learned rather easily. We used the bell technique. Here's what we did. In the beginning, whenever we'd take Benny out to do his business, we'd ring the bell as we walked out the door. As time went on, he learned that when the bell rang, he was going outside. So within a matter of weeks, he was ringing the bell when he had to go out. Aside from whenever he got sick over two and a half years, I don't think we had more than a dozen accidents in the house.

What was your experience in house training?


----------



## Lynn-n-pops (May 26, 2009)

Wow that must be a good trick, i have not heard of doing it that way before. I trained mine on paper and the crate method worked well for me.... for Poppy an Rosie but not with Charli she had really bad habits for a long time, i put it down to not buying her until she was 5 months old and being lefdt to her own devises before that.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Lynn-n-pops said:


> Wow that must be a good trick, i have not heard of doing it that way before. I trained mine on paper and the crate method worked well for me.... for Poppy an Rosie but not with Charli she had really bad habits for a long time, i put it down to not buying her until she was 5 months old and being lefdt to her own devises before that.


Yes, it's very convenient. We know he needs to go when he rings the bell. We were actually told about this from one of our friends who used this method with their dog.

The one problem is that the bell can get abused. Not by us, but by the dog.  He's learned that if he just wants to go outside to play, instead of going to the bathroom, he'll ring the bell. So sometimes we think he has to go, only to find out he just wanted to play.


----------



## Lynn-n-pops (May 26, 2009)

I know what u mean it drives u nuts, we taught Rosie to go to bathroom on command by saying wee wees!! If we say it now she goes mental crying to get out the door


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Dave, what sort of a bell was it? Like a tea bell or a service bell? I have two very smart cats that I can just see ringing the heck out of it to try to go out even though they are indoor but I would love to teach it to my puppy.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you could even use a small wind chime we have one on our door on a naile low down.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

oh, good idea!!


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Darla has been using puppy pads. (not allowed out till next injection) At first it was 50/50 if she used them or went on the floor. It's only been a week and its more like 99/1 on using them. She loves the praise and play time after getting it right. So much so we have caught her faking a pee (she squats like she's peeing but doesn't do anything)


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

Dave: could you please show us a picture of the bell? Is it a bell that you attach to the wall next to the door?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you can use a simple wind chime hung low on the door.


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

Another thought that popped into my head; if I teach my dog to use a bell when he needs to go out - what if my mom, for ex., is going to watch him for me one day... How will he function without a bell in other homes?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

he may learn to cry at the door, but depending on how old he is when your mum watches him, the number of times he is walked may mean he wont need to ask out at all. 

or you could talk with your mum and asky if she could put upa a bell for him.


----------



## MaryBeth (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is a picture of a bell that they sell in pet store's for this purpose. Worked like a charm with our last dog. If we were anywhere else (away from the bell), should would just stand by the door, no problems. The new little pup hasn't paid any attention to it yet, but this is only our third day.


----------

